# My new heifer, Pictures!



## greenbean (Jun 1, 2012)

This is my new little Jersey heifer, Victoria (aka Tori)!  She is adorable, she has me wrapped around her little hooves for sure.  We picked her up and brought her home Monday (5/28).  I'm the only one that she'll come to or allow near her, she follows me around and won't leave my side, if I leave her she starts bawling, definitely tugs on my heart strings lol.  Here she is!

















And just because they're adorable, here are a few of my steers!





Moe





Moe





Larry





Larry on the left, Curly on the right!

I hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Cricket (Jun 1, 2012)

I DID enjoy the pictures!  Your heifer is so elegant! (and the boys are cute, too).


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 1, 2012)

Who was the one that suggested the names Larry Moe and Curly for your steers?   I need reminding, b/c I think you posted about these calves before a while back...

Nice heifer btw, she looks really good!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 1, 2012)

*Wow she is gorgeous! And LOVE your land you have them on, beautiful!*


----------



## greenbean (Jun 1, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Who was the one that suggested the names Larry Moe and Curly for your steers?   I need reminding, b/c I think you posted about these calves before a while back...
> 
> Nice heifer btw, she looks really good!!


You were!   Here's the thread:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16542

They've grown so much!!

Thanks everyone   I love her <3


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 2, 2012)

She is very pretty.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 2, 2012)

greenbean said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figgered as much, wasn't sure though.   They sure have grown, and they look really nice, GB!!


----------



## MrsKK (Jun 2, 2012)

Very healthy looking heifer with a glossy coat.  She's going to be a beautiful cow.


----------



## BeanJeepin (Jun 3, 2012)

She's so prettty!  And your boys are pretty darned handsome as well!


----------



## greenbean (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks yall!


----------



## PattySh (Jun 4, 2012)

She's adorable! Those steers are very cute also. I have a heifer and a steer also.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow!  Look at that shiny coat!  She is very pretty and the boys are looking great too!


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 27, 2012)

She's lil beauty!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 27, 2012)

*Any new pics?  She's a Jersey right?*


----------



## greenbean (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry guys, I completely forgot about this thread!

Thanks   She's adorable, she's gotten a lot darker and yes, she's my registered jersey!  I was actually just thinking about taking some pictures, if it doesn't rain I'll try to get some today.


----------



## greenbean (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry no pictures, the cord to my camera has vanished, I'm guessing it was thrown away.


----------

